# I'm going to be a Dad



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

My wife is over 6 months along so obviously we known for several months, but I just havn't posted anything here yet. I threw it here in the General fishing section because generally speaking, I'm going to have a new fishing buddy soon. (Kinda fishing related I guess???) This will be our first and we're having a little boy. We will be naming him Dylan. I've been looking forward to being a Dad for a long time, and I don't know if I've ever been more excited for anything in my whole life. I can't wait for the day my little guy pulls in his first fish. Then you'll see one freaking pumped and proud pops.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I know the feeling. My kid just turned 2 and I'm thinking maybe this year he'll be ripe for fishing. He always plays with my fishing gear and loves to get out to the lakes with us.

I can't wait.

Congrats, Daddy! There is no greater reward in life and there is no greater sense of duty than being a father.

Here's a recent pic of my future fishin' buddy:

[attachment=0:kpzfjw1y]IMGP1027.jpg[/attachment:kpzfjw1y]

Thank goodness he looks like his Mama. :wink:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Being a dad is awesome. Congratulations! 

Also, congratulations on producing a man child on your first attempt. He'll make a good fishing buddy.

My son just turned 2 as well. We used to make a trip to the provo river once a week. He kept whining this winter to go fishing even though I told him it was too cold. I finally gave in and took him on a relatively warm day. We lasted about 5 minutes until he said "dada brrrrr". He hasn't asked to go since then, but he loves lookin' at fishing pictures. Especially when he's in it!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

That's great Goose! Your lives are about to change dramatically — and there's no going back. 

Raise 'em right and many years down the road, when you're sitting in a wheelchair with drool running down your chin, you will have someone to bait your hook for you.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Congratulations Goose!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats man... thats awesome. I'm no father of the year, but I love having my daughter with me outdoors and its a very cool feeling to see them do something and think, man, they're just like me!! I'm sure you'll have a great time being a father... its a great job to have. 8)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Being a dad is a great thing, but being a Grandpa is even better!
Three generations together in the great outdoors, priceless!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

That's great! I'll be having a boy in May so I am sharing your excitement to have a fishing buddy!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! It is even cooler than you will expect!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I hope I can be a dad someday


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

this my fishing buddy


----------

